# Anyone know anything about security cameras?



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I know nothing and would like to look into ones that I can set up inside my house like a nanny cam. How do they hook up and to what? Computer, dvd recorder, sd card?

Thanks*


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to sell them for businesses. 

Checkout costco, i usually refer people there for them.
They have a DVR (digital video recorder) kinda like a computer.. all the cameras hook up to the dvr, then you can playback from the dvr.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

IP cameras would probably be the easiest to set up around the house. Basically a wifi enabled camera. You just need to power it and it should be able to connect to your computer and you could record everything you need on the computer. That's my non techie thoughts anyway. They are probably no bigger than a webcam.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*This was looking good. I should say price in an issue as I don't wan to be paying hundreds.*

Security system

*Hooking up to a computer and coming on when there is movment would be good. I need to find out what kid is lying. lol*

*I also have a dvd recorder but I don't think that would work. I was thinking about getting a 1TB hard drive for lots of space.*


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *
> I need to find out what kid is lying. lol
> *


*

They all are.*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*So it has been awhile as I was saving up for the security cameras. I have decided to go with the Swann cameras from costco. Just waiting to see if they come down in price or go on sale. Thanks for your help.*


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's stuff like Drop Cam which is great for what you are trying to do. Easy remote access via your mobile. Other brands out there as well. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*The drop cam is cool but you have to use their server and pay a monthly fee. I don't want to be dependent on a company and pay.*


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got both a cheap zmodo system and a Foscam from the US. Zmodo was $180 with four outdoor cameras that I can view from my cell phone. The Foscam was $60 that pans/tilts with a microphone and speaker - again accessible from my blackberry. Both have worked flawlessly and are on my home network. Neither run through any company's servers. I'll try an HD Foscam next.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup that's why i don't have the drop cam. If you like simplicity, try some of the stuff from the popular networking companies like Linksys, Dlink, or Belkin. I think they have similar products that you can set up on your home network and save to a Nas. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------

